# A True Find! <pics>



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

imagine buying a farm thats stood empty for 15 years, moving in and finding your barn doors welded up, then breaking them open to reveal this!

*scroll down for the pics*


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

My God!!


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> My God!!


That was exactly my thought as I scrolled down.   

Ruddy hellfire.... someone's going to have one whopping big auction and make themselves seriously rich and lots of enthusthiasts very happy...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Think they could do with a slight Jac-in-the-box? Daaaaave!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'd be straight on the phone to HMC!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Quite a few only need TLC


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

OMG...a 356 also.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Absolutely amazing 

That is all gonna take some serious sorting out.

How can all those cars sit there unknown for so long :?: :?: :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

If off for my swissol


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i know nothing about older/classic cars, should i be impressed :?: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Happens to me all the time :wink: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Happens to me all the time :wink: :lol:


What does :? :? :? :? :? :? :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Some classics there but doesn't that Alfasud look slightly out of place. :? It's probably about 15 years younger than the next youngest car there.

I'd be happy to find half a dozen of those locked in a barn on my new farm let alone the several dozen that seem to be in those photos.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

God, that lot would keep me happy for years - give up the day job and do them up over time. Most are in good shape for a barn find too!

I'm going to Portugal in the summer, will have a look for Farms!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Happens to me all the time :wink: :lol:
> ...


he finds barns full of old rare classics


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wow.

Fiat 500

Toploino

Lotus Seven

356

Giulietta sprint

Restoration heaven.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry to spoil it for you, but has any body thought......

They Could be stolen!

:? :? :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> They Could be stolen!
> 
> :? :? :?


<GASP!!!> No!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

so thats where my grandad put them, he couldnt remember exactly. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Bound to be one of W7 PMC's ancestors


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

scott-tt225 said:


> Sorry to spoil it for you, but has any body thought......
> 
> They Could be stolen!
> 
> :? :? :?


Any more news on this lot. It was strange that someone would weld the doors shut! and the way they are all parked. someone has spent some time collecting those and funny no one knew anything about these.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TTej said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to spoil it for you, but has any body thought......
> ...


dont think too deeply Tej...


----------

